# Fort Pitt RC - New York - Results ??



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Any results?


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

*Fort Pitt / Empire Results*

In the Open I only know Alan pleasant was 1st and 2nd but I do not know with which dogs, Bob Willow 3rd w / Talon and Jeff Henard 4th.

*Amateur*

1) Hurricane's Express Courier "PEAKE" - John Ackerman - CONGRATS John!!!!!!
2) Sea-J-Pleasant River Blue - Charlie Markham
3) FC Day's End Northern Express - Jane Sutter
4) FC Semaphore Rule of Thumb - Carol Lilenfield
RJ) Double Creek King's Cousin - Carl Boteze
Jams - FC AFC Yoyou Kaytee KK - Carol Lilenfield
- Ruf Sea's Angus - Ken Erikson


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Alan Pleasant got 1st place with


Watermarks Texas Welcome owned by Mary Tatum
Remember when he was #2 derby dog


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Any derby results?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Kevin Mays said:


> Alan Pleasant got 1st place with
> 
> 
> Watermarks Texas Welcome owned by Mary Tatum
> Remember when he was #2 derby dog


That's got to be Howdy's first win! As far as I'm concerned, Howdy was the best Derby dog that year. He ran less than half the Derbies as the #1 dog and only finished a few points behind. How much do you think Kip wants for Chevy?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

When did Alan get Howdy?


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Jeff Henard on his placement!


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

i believe, and i could be wrong, that the derbies howdy ran had small entries and not a whole lot of competition. devil, had to compete in larger derbies, and mosher's truck alone had over 200 derby points. quite impressive.
________
Life Dunk


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Not to take anything away from Devil but, the several times that both dogs ran the same Derbies, Howdy finished ahead. Kip, Howdy's co-owner at the time could probably post how many time they competed head to head.


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

No doubt howdy ran better as a derby dog. Stidhum truck had several dogs running derbies at that time also that are fc's or closing in.

Anthony,
He got howdy two weeks ago. i think marvin co owns him now.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

That's pretty cool that Alan has had Howdy two weeks and already won an Open with him. Way to go.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree! I think that says alot about Alan as a trainer. His great year seems to get better every weekend!


----------



## C. Christopher (Oct 27, 2003)

any qualifying results..


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Scott Dewey has had this dog for at least the last year up until two weeks ago. I think most of the credit probably lies with scott dewey 

Not to take away alans win but Scott must be sick. we all know the two weeks he has been with alan is not what made him win.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 5, 2004)

Kevin, 
Your right about training but maybe it just came down to handling? I doubt a mirical was performed in 2 weeks in training but handling, right trial, right day, right test it sure must have come together!


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Cant disagree with you on that. Alan is a super handler and understand i am in no way discrediting any of alans accomplishments. super dog guy and his success speaks for itself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

Does anyone have the rest of the ft pitt results?


----------

